# Problem with foster (not a gsd)



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

My foster isn't a gsd but I do need some advice on this big problem we have been having.

So about a little over a month ago we took on a little 30 lb 1 1/2 - 2 year old foster for a local rescue. We were told he was house trained but that he might pee when he first comes home because he's nerves. Well the first night he didn't pee but he did start the second day. Fast forward a few weeks and he has stopped peeing but continues to poop in the house. 

He's taken out about every two hours when we are home (he sleeps in his crate when we are gone/at night). When he does go out at a minimal we have to stay out there 20 mins (on a good day) for him to go, if he goes at all. I tried the whole "taking him out and if he doesn't go putting him back in his cage and try again" thing but he was spending hours in his cage because he just wouldn't go.

Today in the morning I put him out on a tie out while I was getting ready and I watched him go poop so I let him back in. With in 10 minutes of coming back inside he poops on the floor again. I'm just at the end of my rope with this dog. He's a great dog and I really do want to work through and solve this problem to get him a home but this is getting ridiculous. 

Right now if I'm not actively working with him, he has to stay in his cage. I hate doing that because he does love to play with Bentley and lay on the couch but I can't think of anything else to do.

:help:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you walking him around to get him stimulated to go? He would be walked around on leash either in the yard or through the neighborhood and not given freedom to sniff or entertain himself until he goes. And then praise like heck when he does go. 

I teach all my dogs to go on command by saying "go potty" when they are sniffing around and then saying "good potty" as they are going and throwing a little party when they are done. Playing in the yard or with your other dog is the reward for pottying outside. You might even consider leaving some poop down in one spot in the yard and taking him there and standing still (with him on leash) until he goes. Be as boring as possible.

In the house, he is either tethered to me or crated when I am doing something other than giving 100% attention so there is no chance that he will fail. If he starts to squat it's a quick uh-oh and right outside.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

gsdraven said:


> Are you walking him around to get him stimulated to go? He would be walked around on leash either in the yard or through the neighborhood and not given freedom to sniff or entertain himself until he goes. And then praise like heck when he does go.
> 
> I teach all my dogs to go on command by saying "go potty" when they are sniffing around and then saying "good potty" as they are going and throwing a little party when they are done. Playing in the yard or with your other dog is the reward for pottying outside. You might even consider leaving some poop down in one spot in the yard and taking him there and standing still (with him on leash) until he goes. Be as boring as possible.
> 
> In the house, he is either tethered to me or crated when I am doing something other than giving 100% attention so there is no chance that he will fail. If he starts to squat it's a quick uh-oh and right outside.


Excellent advice. 
Sheilah


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have had fosters that potty only after eating. I could walk them outside forever before a meal, nothing. After eating, a mess in the crate. It may be worth writing down his eating and potty patterns to optimize the timing.
Tethering to you is a good solution, you will be able to notice suspicious behavior. 
Has he been paper trained in the house?
Also, is he always on a leash when he goes to potty. Some dogs hate doing it on a leash.


----------



## kateydog (Aug 1, 2012)

gsdraven said:


> Are you walking him around to get him stimulated to go? He would be walked around on leash either in the yard or through the neighborhood and not given freedom to sniff or entertain himself until he goes. And then praise like heck when he does go.
> 
> I teach all my dogs to go on command by saying "go potty" when they are sniffing around and then saying "good potty" as they are going and throwing a little party when they are done. Playing in the yard or with your other dog is the reward for pottying outside. You might even consider leaving some poop down in one spot in the yard and taking him there and standing still (with him on leash) until he goes. Be as boring as possible.
> 
> In the house, he is either tethered to me or crated when I am doing something other than giving 100% attention so there is no chance that he will fail. If he starts to squat it's a quick uh-oh and right outside.


Great advice. Also I would avoid harsh punishment for having accidents in the house. The rubbing the nose in it, or acting upset (dogs can sense emotions very well). You don't want him thinking that going to the bathroom is a bad thing. Then they might hold it too long, and have an accident.

Good potty, hurry up, whatever you are comfortable with telling them, when they do go outside. Praise as soon as they do it. Use the same phrase as soon as they go out. He/she will catch on. 

Great advice. Also I would avoid harsh punishment for having accidents in the house. The rubbing the nose in it, or acting upset (dogs can sense emotions very well). You don't want him thinking that going to the bathroom is a bad thing. Then they might hold it too long, and have an accident.

Good potty, hurry up, whatever you are comfortable with telling them, when they do go outside. Praise as soon as they do it (maybe even give them a high quality treat). Use the same phrase as soon as they go out. He/she will catch on. 

The original owner may have done all kinds of things wrong. Harsh punishment etc, and the dog might see going to the bathroom as a bad thing.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I always refer people to this video. Zeeva had the same problem you're having. She'd go poo inside the house and we had to put tarp out everywhere to keep the carpet safe (not recommending this because it'll just teach him to continue going inside the house).






It's similar advice to what Jamie gave, just gives a little more explanation. 

Best to you <3 and thanks for fostering. You have a wonderful heart!


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Ive been trying the whole treat thing when he goes outside for a over two weeks now and im not really seeing any improvement. Thats really the thing thats bugging me. If he was showing at least a tiny bit of improvement it wouldnt bother me so much. 

He will go poop on leash but only on a walk. He wont go if hes in the yard unless hes off leash.

It really worries me because Saturday we are going to a big event (thousands of people attended last year) and I hope to be able to find him a home (100+ dogs found homes last year) but going to the bathroom inside the house is an issue the majority of people arent willing to deal with. Im just really hoping that it doesnt hurt his chances too much.

Oh and anybody have any advice for getting him to not jump over a baby gate? Instead of caging him I would like to just block him off in the living room with me but he constantly jumps over the gate. If he jumps over I just take him back in the living room and give him a treat. Anything else I should be doing?


----------

